# Can anyone suggest a good quality golfing umbrella?



## Big John (15 Dec 2021)

I know.....I've left it a bit late with only just over a week to go before Xmas but my son has asked us to get him a decent golfing umbrella. What should I be looking for? The budget limit is £60. It's been 40 years since I played and the only umbrella I had was a company one when I worked for Tarmac. Any advice will be gratefully received 👍


----------



## T4tomo (15 Dec 2021)

£60 seems a hell of budget for a golf umbrella. I still have one or two that cost our company £2.73 each £15 years ago.

Some have wind vents /double canopies - these are a good idea so it doesn't fly away or try to turn itself inside out in a brisk wind.


----------



## Dayvo (15 Dec 2021)

If you have time just go to your nearest golf club and see what they’ve got in the pro shop.
They shouldn’t be too expensive and they’ll probably have a variety of Titlelist, Calloway, Ping, Taylor Made etc. umbrellas.


----------



## vickster (15 Dec 2021)

Plenty here with reviews if you prefer to buy online (other online golf retailers available)
https://www.golfonline.co.uk/search?from=form&device=desktop&q=golf+umbrellas


----------



## Cycleops (15 Dec 2021)

If you're anywhere near London you might like to try James Smith in New Oxford St near Tottenham Court RD tube.
https://www.james-smith.co.uk/
Like traveling back in time, unchanged for 100+ years. They sell quality umbrellas. If you can't make it there's an online service.







The sort of shop country gentlemen like @Accy cyclist frequents


----------



## Big John (15 Dec 2021)

Thanks guys. I'm out looking again tomorrow (after a bike ride, of course) so I'll see what the Pro shops have got at the local golf clubs.


----------



## jowwy (15 Dec 2021)

Big John said:


> Thanks guys. I'm out looking again tomorrow (after a bike ride, of course) so I'll see what the Pro shops have got at the local golf clubs.


Titliest or Taylor Made will have some quality umbrellas available with proper wind canopies and will be tested for upto certain wind speeds……


----------



## Chap sur le velo (15 Dec 2021)

Does he carry his bag or use a trolley?

I carry and find most umbrellas to heavy esp as it doesn't rain in Britain as much as people say. So mostly I dont bother...but if it's what he wants...


----------



## Beebo (15 Dec 2021)

https://mygolfspy.com/best-golf-umbrella-of-2020/

A boring article to read.


----------

